# Thorowgood T4 Pony club Saddle



## Abandluc (7 June 2008)

I'm looking into getting my daughter the above saddle for our loan pony. I'm booked in to have it fitted next saturday. The reasons I'm going for this saddle is because 
1. the price
2. it comes in a 'shorter flap' model (daughter only 5)
3. adjustable knee roles

Does any have any experience/advice/comments on these saddles please??
Most people I know buy expensive leather saddles and therefore suggest I buy leather etc

Thank you! 

PS Also posted this on SY


----------



## Donkeymad (7 June 2008)

Great saddle, can't go far wrong with it.


----------



## scotsmare (7 June 2008)

We had one of these for my daughter when she was younger and I totally loved it, more importantly so did child (and pony). Would recommend.


----------



## Maisy (7 June 2008)

i dont know about these; Im sure they are fine, but I have just bought a Shires Hi-Lite Elite saddle for my pony (moving up from a cub saddle) as it claims to have a self adjusting gullet, therefore (I am hoping) saving numerous trips by the saddler each time the pony changes shape!  Worth a look!


----------



## Abandluc (7 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i dont know about these; Im sure they are fine, but I have just bought a Shires Hi-Lite Elite saddle for my pony (moving up from a cub saddle) as it claims to have a self adjusting gullet, therefore (I am hoping) saving numerous trips by the saddler each time the pony changes shape!  Worth a look! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for your feedback, these Thorowgood saddles come with 'fish' which you insert into a pocket to make the saddle narrower when the pony changes shape ( I assume they fit it assuming the pony is slightly fatter now than winter time!), I did say to a rep I spoke to last week that I wouldn't be happy to adjust this without a advice but she assured me it was all very simple!
I will find out if my saddlery (Ingatestone Saddlery Centre) stock the Shire saddles so I can compare.

Thank you to everyone else for their comments, very encouraging!


----------



## Angelbones (7 June 2008)

I've had two of these - an older style shorter flap one without fish which I thought was better and a much nicer manufacturing finish and a newer T4. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone! The first one was good enough for a 4-6 year old 'passenger' lead rein child but once they start to actually 'ride' and use the saddle, I don't rate them. Both have spread dreadfully (and subsequently sat on the withers) and I had to go through 3 saddle fitters until I found one willing to restuff to change the shape, but even then I gave up and bought 2nd hand leather ones to replace them. I hate the fish sysem; yes it's easy to use but just making a saddle narrower around the sides of the wither doesn't necessarily make it fit anywhere else..... My friend saw and liked mine so also bought them but has since found herself in the same boat as me. Sorry if that's not what you'd like to hear, but I have wasted lots of money on these saddles and should have just spent the money more wisely in the first place, instead of ending up with two saddles in bags in the attic which at some time will no doubt end up at my local horse rescue...good luck!


----------



## 1275gta (7 June 2008)

I ahve one for shetland and 5 year old.  Great saddle, the saddler couldn't find anything else that fitted nearly as well.

The pony club insturctor was also impressed by it at the last ralley.


----------



## Abandluc (7 June 2008)

Angelfish - how long did it take for them to spread?? Also I did think the same about the fish system, I know enough to realise that the saddle has to fit allround aswell as the front. I have got that question in mind to ask the saddler his opinon. Also because the saddlery stock so many makes of saddles they should not be biased against any saddle (unless they are the expensive ones, I guess!!!)


----------



## sue_ellen (8 June 2008)

I have used thorowgood saddles for years, my daughter had the pony club model and it fitted several ponies.  I have just bought the T4 cob for my new horse and its fab.  The fish system is simply a way of adjusting the thickness of the saddle stuffing without having to take it apart, the newest models also come with an adjustable gullet like the wintec and they are called 3D.  My saddler prefers them to wintec and I would definitely recommend them as a good alternative to an expensive leather saddle, especially if you think you may have to replace it quickly if your daughter grows out of it (or the pony!)


----------



## Abandluc (8 June 2008)

Sue_ellen - Thanks for the advice, I definatly feel quite positive about choosing this saddle. As you say my daughter will grow out of it and the pony in a few years. If I was looking for a saddle to last me forever then I would be more inclined to go with a more expensive leather one.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## Donkeymad (8 June 2008)

Same her re saddler. I wouldn't hesitate in recommending a Thorowgood, much better than Wintec any day. (IMHO of course!)


----------

